# Central Florida?



## chiefacorn (Dec 2, 2014)

Is there anyone here from Central Florida? I would assume there is, there are a lot of people in this state. Although, a lot of the LFS keep closing down around here. At least freshwater ones. There are plenty of SW fish shops around though.


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Fort Lauderdale/North Miami area here.


----------

